# 1991 GT Avalanche Team



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I just picked this one up today. It should clean up real nicely, once I ditch the rack and rock-ring of course. I'm intrigued by the multi-position, horizontal fork dropouts. Can anybody give me some feedback on how much the changes in trail and wheelbase will be felt? Anybody have a recommendation on what position is best for "standard" NORBA XC geometry. I gave it a quick test ride today in its current (full forward) position. It didn't feel particularly slack or super-stable, but of course that was just a leisurely cruise up and down the block...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I believe forum regular Laffeaux has one and could fill you in. Or gm1230126.

http://eandsweb.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=GTTeam Avalanche (2)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice pickup Matt. Is that the one that was listed in Okaloosa? I always ran my 2x4 second from the back position back in 1990 when I raced a Team Avalanche that year.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Nice pickup Matt. Is that the one that was listed in Okaloosa? I always ran my 2x4 second from the back position back in 1990 when I raced a Team Avalanche that year.


No, it was on the bay. I haven't fiddled with the adjusters yet--How do they index to four different positions? At first glance, it looks like a simple screw that would yield infinite positions.

Did second from the back equate to the feel of a standard fork? Do you think all the way back might be too twitchy?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The adjusters are just there to set as a stop for when you've decided which position you want to ride them in. That way it makes for any easy mount when putting the wheel in the dropout.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like it shouldn't take too much work to get that thing spakling. Nice pick up. :thumbsup: 

Does anyone know wher I can find two of those saddles for my GT tandem?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Looks like it shouldn't take too much work to get that thing spakling. Nice pick up. :thumbsup:
> 
> Does anyone know wher I can find two of those saddles for my GT tandem?


looks like a san marco regal. one of the classiest saddles ever..


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice pick up. I was watching it - I have the same frame in the same size.

There's a pretty noticeable difference in the handling at slower speeds when you move the wheel forward/back in the fork. Mine is currently in the middle position. The position that you have is the "quick" handling spot, and the rearward position is the "stable" position. You don't need the adjusters to hold the wheel in place, as GM said the adjuster to help with wheel changes. There are divots that keep keep the wheel centered in the 3 positions. Dial the adjusters back and try all the positions on a ride and see which you prefer.

I put studded tires on mine this winter with the intentions of riding the icy trails, but a warmer than normal winter put the kabosh on that idea. I need to go back to standard tires now.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the paint, great bike.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Done! Aside from some decal issues, it's almost like new. I've never had a GT, and this is my size, so I'm really looking forward to getting it in the dirt--hopefully later this week.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Great bike, it cleaned up well! That saddle is awesome...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Great looking bike Matt...another stunning detail job. :thumbsup: 



Glad it's "your" size and not "mine"...wife will kill me if I try to bring home another bike. 





.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Does anyone know wher I can find two of those saddles for my GT tandem?


Get in line I have a few but need a good half dozen to make some bikes period correct.


----------

